# Not nesting, kittens came last night



## BakesXO (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi All,
first time poster, so be kind 

Hopefully someone can help me. Our cat gave birth last night, under the bed. I'd built nest all over the place, so she could choose one. Not that I thought she would, I knew she'd go where she wanted.

Here is the weird thing though. I was under the impression that the mother, wouldn't let anyone near them for the first week or so. So, at after a couple of hours in labour, she did a quick clean up job and we have 2 new cute kittens. Then, she jumps up on the bed with one of the kittens, takes a seat and starts nursing between me and my husband. I knew she'd had more than one, so I bought the other kitten up to join, as I wanted both to be feeding. Anyway, she's now taken up residence on the bed! Please tell me this has happened to someone else?

The kittens seem healthy, and they were both feeding well this morning before I left for work. I was initially concerned as she didn't go back for the 2nd kitten and I had to bring it up on to the bed. However, she allowed it to nurse and showed to signs of rejecting it.

I'm probably worrying about it more that I should, but thought I'd ask on here more to put my mind at ease than anything. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm an anxious cat mom too (as I'm sure many are on here!) but it sounds like mom is doing fine. I'd keep an eye on both kittens for signs of rejection, like you said you were doing, but I'm sure they will do fine.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Not going back for the second kitten immediately isn't a rejection, although, you're right to keep an eye out for such things. Even good cat moms will sometimes ignore a kitten while attending to another. You just want to make sure that both kittens are nursing every 2 hours or so and that mom's stimulating them to go to the bathroom. If mom seems to be doing her job and the kittens seem healthy, it's probably okay; cat moms usually know what to do. It's a good idea to keep an eye on the situation because kittens _are_ so vulnerable and can deteriorate very quickly if something _does_ go wrong, but I wouldn't stress out about it too much. I would have done as you did and lifted the second kitten up onto the bed as well, though.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

How old is your cat, is this her first litter?


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mama kitties can go all over the place for what they want and will tolerate. I foster for the shelter and have seen every single one of my foster moms react differently. Some want nothing but love and attention. Some growl at me for the first few days/weeks. Some want me to take the babies and raise them myself. Some act like giant kittens themselves. I had one that went so crazy I had to put a blanket up over the window of her room as I was afraid she would hurt herself trying to get out and attack my cats. 

I wouldn't "worry" that your girl is being so friendly. Just enjoy it.


----------

